# alentándolo



## rodriguez_rm

Una de las razones por la que, a estas alturas, los defectos importan poco, es que la inteligencia, la humanidad, la arrolladora simpatía que exuda la personalidad de Bolaño, ya nos han seducido y resulta sencillamente imposible no estar con él. 
Uno se imagina a la misma Muerte, confundida entre los lectores, *alentándolo*.
Uno immagina la stessa morte, confusa tra i lettori  ...............??????
non capisco la costruzione della frase


----------



## 0scar

Alentar > rincuorare, incoraggiare, consolare, confortare, rinfrancare, animare


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Uno si immagina la stessa morte confusa tra i lettori che lo consola????????
E' la morte che "alenta"  in questo caso?


----------



## 0scar

Sí, así es.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Quindi vediamo se puo' andare bene la traduzione:
Uno si immagina che la stessa morte, confusa tra i lettori, lo conforti 
Oppure:

Uno si immagina di essere confortato dalla stessa morte confusa tra i lettori
Va bene così?
C'e' un'altra possibilita':
Uno ha *ha l'impressione* che la stessa morte, confusa tra i lettori, lo conforti.

*Si* ha *ha l'impressione* che la stessa morte, confusa tra i lettori, *ci *conforti.


----------



## Larroja

rodriguez_rm said:


> Uno si immagina che la stessa morte, confusa tra i lettori, lo conforti



Uno s'immagina che la Morte in persona, confusa tra i lettori, lo conforti.
O anche, ma non ne sono certa, puoi saperlo tu in base al contesto generale: 
Uno s'immagina che la Morte in persona, confusa in mezzo ai lettori, lo conforti.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

La prima m isembra la migliore
gracias hermosissima !


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que se están despistando un poco.
Alentar, aún siendo todo lo que puso Oscar, tiene un matiz de "dar fuerzas" como cuando hablas con alguien que no se ve capaz de enfrentarse a una prueba para ayudarlo a superar sus miedos o cuando das algo más que palabras de consuelo a una persona a quien se le ha muerto alguien que le estaba muy cercano, cuando le dices "Tranquilo, ya verás que puedes superarlo. Eres una persona fuerte y aunque te duela podrás con ello. Cuenta conmigo para lo que haga falta" en lugar de "Ay, ,me imagino lo mal que te debes sentir Debes estar hundido, ya sabes que puedes contar conmigo para lo que quieras, pobrecito. Sí quieres quedarte en tu casa una temporada sin ver a nadie lo comprenderán todos"

Sobretodo ese "estar con él" me hace que es así especialmente en este caso. Para mi el significado es que Bolaño consigue ponerse tan de su parte a todos los lectores que hasta la misma muerte, entre ellos, le da palabras de apoyo para que vaya aún más allá con sus escritos. ¿Bolaño tuvo problemas de salud o de censura o algo por el estilo? ¿Escribía en condiciones completamente adversas?


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Para mi el significado es que Bolaño consigue ponerse tan de su parte a todos los lectores que hasta la misma muerte, entre ellos, le da palabras de apoyo para que vaya aún más allá con sus escritos.



Mira que es precisamente éste el significato de la traducción que se propone: que la muerte misma a Bolaño le diga palabras de apoyo, le de consuelo.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que no es lo mismo palabras de apoyo y palabras de consuelo. Al menos si el verbo usado es "alentar"
Si se me permite entrar en el terreno de las bestias negras:
Se dar palabras de apoyo *para ayudar* a lograr algo, para que la persona se apoye en tí
Se dar palabras de consuelo *por algo* malo que ha pasado, para reconfortar


Una es para que logre algo la otra es por algo que le ha pasado


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Una es para que logre algo la otra es por algo que le ha pasado



¡Vale, vale!  Y alentar es, por así decir, más apoyar o más consolar?


----------



## Neuromante

Apoyar, dare una piccola spinta.

Tú puedes alentar a alguien a estudiar una determinada carrera, que sabes que le va a gustar toda la vida y que está capacitado para hacerla pero él está indeciso por la dificultad de los estudios o por no verse a la altura (Arte, por ejemplo) pero nunca lo podrás "consolar" para que la estudie.
Y creo que, POR FIN, he dado con el ejemplo correcto.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Apoyar, dare una piccola spinta.



Bien, entonces será: 
Uno s'immagina che la Morte in persona, confusa tra i lettori, lo incoraggi.


----------



## Neuromante

Sería un poco más sutil, pero sí, a mi esa me gusta


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> Bien, entonces será:
> Uno s'immagina che la Morte in persona, confusa tra i lettori, lo incoraggi.


 
A mi parecer es, ni más ni menos, eso.


----------

